# Nightshop's 50 Gallon (Update: 10/11/07)



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

This is the same tank which used to house my cichlids that my brother rudely killed a few weeks ago. Since then I have made a trip to Aquaforest for supplies, and this is where I'm at:

9 liters of Powersand Medium Special:


















I then added 9 liters of Amazonian Aquasoil, and spread it even over the powersand:









As you can see, it was not enough to cover the powersand in the back right corner:









I added one more 9 liter bag in the back right corner, then one 3 liter bag over the left side, and fooled around with some rocks: 









Since then I have played around with some other rock choices, which I will photograph and post soon.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

nice ! So what will you put in it ?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Hm, I figure I'll try dwarf hairgrass near the back and glosso in the front, then put a bunch of fast growers behind the rocks on the right side and blyxa amoungst the rocks.

I need to replace the bulbs in the Coralife fixture, it's a few years old. Will 130 watts be enough? I also need to buy the C02 system and a diffuser, probably an Azoo Regulator and a Rhinox Diffuser. Filtration is a Filstar Xp2 and heating is an inline Hydor 300 watt heater.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet. I like the rocks, especially the tall one. Whats the future stocking?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

This is the start of another possible hardscape, with these two largish stones:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Sweet. I like the rocks, especially the tall one. Whats the future stocking?


Thanks! I haven't put much thought into what fish I would like to keep in this tank, maybe some angels, or a few discus if I save enough money. 

I'm open to sugguests.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would have to say Angels. Though beautiful Discus are quite large and tend to want a school. But thats my opinion!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

hmm how about a school of neons or cardinals  sorry i love tetras lol. Um tiger barbs ? your plant selection sounds good. I Think 130 watts should be enough to grow your plants but i'm not an expert also tell me how much your co2 equipment costs once you get it


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm fairly content with this scape: 









Ignore the pirate wallpaper.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

lol @ pirate wallpaper . I Like that hardscape alot. i would move the single rock a little more away from the side glass though.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Which rock? The one furthest to the right?


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

the single rock he said, which is on the left


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Theres actually two rocks there, it's just the smaller one doesn't appear to be there because of the way the picture was taken, I will adjust them later.

Thanks


----------



## bioch (Oct 1, 2006)

Naruto fan?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I cant wait to see how it comes alive with the plants and fish!!!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

bioch said:


> Naruto fan?



Yessum, theres quite a few of us around here.

I'll be planting within 15 days, waiting on a few paychecks and some C02 Equipment to arrive. I placed an order for a rhinox 5000 last night. :hihi:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I ordered a Coralife T5 fixture this evening to add some more light with the 130 watt CF.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

cool i'm still here watching this tank's progress


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks fun!(subscribing reply)


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I got some nice stems to send you when you start. RAOK beooyotch.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

That would be great, I'm planning on using some in the back right corner! PM me or something with details.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Arg, still undecided about the left side. . . I might just end up leaving it bare. Needless to say I'm planning on adding some more AS to it. Still waiting on the T5 and Rhinox and the funds to get this running.


----------



## saltura (Aug 23, 2006)

RAOK
I've got some nice stems to send you too when you start.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Got some new goodies.

2x28 watt T5









Rhinox 5000


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Okay . . .

It's been a while since I've made an update so here it is. I have acquired 90% of the materials I need to kickstart this tank finally. Tomorrow I am making a trip to Aquaforest for one last bag of Amazonian and some good foreground plants. Jdihn sent my 15 blyxa's and 15 young Cyperus Helferi's which I will be using around the rocks. I have them stored away in my 20 gallon for now. I will be using Step 1 and Brighty K as fertalizer. Expect pics tomorrow. =]


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

nice start sasuke, im so excited on how you gonna scape the tank


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

dito to the above post, your tank is going to look amazing. Looking forward to those pics! While your at Aquaforest pick my up some plants . Its a shame they dont sell plants o their site.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Okay okay!

I know I promised pictures today but I'm going to have to put that off til tomorrow. I bought enough glosso for a dence foreground today, along with 9 more liters of Aquasoil and Green Brighty Step 1 and Green Brighty Special LIGHTS.

I finished planting this evening and fired everything up, it looks great!


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm going to be waiting for the pics


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

The filling:








And the final product:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

it's a 50 gallon, not a 55.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I think you should move your "rock formation" to the golden point. Meaning not entirely center, but shifted to one side. It looks unnatrual for it to be on the very right of your scape. Otherwise, I can't wait for the plants to fill in!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the sloping of the substrate allows him a little room from "the golden triangle" The fact that it isn't level gives the eye some leeway to have it far left IMO. I say, let it grow in, it will be a beauty~


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great start! Glad you left the left side rock-less. Keep in mind once that Blyxa starts to take off (and it will in the AS), you're not going to see much of your rocks. Forgive me if I missed it but what's your foreground plant?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Man! how do you guys show so much control?
i always have an urge to stuff my tanks full of plants.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks you guys.

The foreground plant is glossotigma, which I'm praying will grow under the 190 watts. The blyxa and glosso have been pearling which is a good sign a suppose. I'm loving the ADA ferts, so simple, so awesome.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

dude, that's a perfect opportunity to stick a nice long stringy twig in the back left!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm pretty set on this scape, and I want to see if i can even grow these plants, which I am doubting.

pH: 6.6
kH: 9 degrees
ammonia: 3mg/L

I want to get ammonia levels down, but without having to do waterchanges. I have Zeolite and BioChemZorb in my filter right now. Will these interfere with my pricey fert regimen? I must know, hah!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Those plants shouldn't be too difficult, especially with all that light and CO2. The Cyperus might be a little slow to start but the others should take off pretty fast.

I'm looking forward to seeing this tank mature!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

The problem is I have no fast growers, well unless you count glosso.

My T5 fixture has one "Colormax" bulb and one 6,700k. Heres the deal. I was seeking to replace the 28w Colormax bulb, which is pink, with something plant worthy. The only 48" bulbs I could find online where all T5 55 watt. So . . . I ordered the 55 watt, and I really hope it works with my lighting fixture


----------



## chinchek787 (Aug 28, 2005)

bioch said:


> Naruto fan?



Who isn't


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Here's an update you all, the bubbles have no cleared:










The glosso _appears_ to be growing. :icon_lol:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't worry about the glosso. Stuff's a weed. I suggest another (what is that C. helferi, B. Aubertii, Val? I can't tell) plant to the left of the first tall rock.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

thats very weird, I was noticing the same thing about that section. There was some blyxa there but it didnt stay rooted and i replanted it in a different area, ill fix it.

The plant in the back is Cyperus Helferi.

My main objective is to stay algae free.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

By the way, does anyone know an answer to my T5 bulb question? I'm really hoping I did not waste my money on a bulb that's too strong for my fixture.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Your glosso is growing upright, you don't have enough light right now for it....


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

i like the set up so far! The glosso dose seem to be growing a bit vertical, everything else is kickin a$$.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Take a look at the first planted photo on page 2. The glosso was the same height then as it is now. The only real physical change I can note is it's color, which has greened up. Howver I do figure it will grow vertical a lot sooner than it will horizontal, but isn't 190 watts enough?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

What is your total light setup? Bulbs, watts per bulb, color temp, power compact, age of bulbs?

The glosso is not getting enough light, or else it would grow right along the surface. In fact I have had glosso actually "tunnel" underneath the gravel.

-Ryan


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

wood said:


> What is your total light setup? Bulbs, watts per bulb, color temp, power compact, age of bulbs?
> 
> The glosso is not getting enough light, or else it would grow right along the surface. In fact I have had glosso actually "tunnel" underneath the gravel.
> 
> -Ryan


I've got 130 watts of 10,000k CF, and 60 T5 watts of soon to be (hopefully) 6,700k. The thing is the T5 fixture came with two 30 watts bulbs, one 6,700k and one "Colormax". I'm swapping out the colormax for another 6,700k. The tank has been set-up for 2 days, so I really don't believe there should be much noticeable growth.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Oh, and the 130w CF fixture had old bulbs in it but I swapped them to new 10,000k bulbs before setting up the tank.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, only 2 days? I thought you had the tank for much longer... 

Never mind then  After a couple of weeks you will be able to tell how the glosso is. Yea you have enough light then...

My mistake :redface:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Haha, no problem! Thanks for the help, although you had we worried sick about my lighting for a while lol.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

yea, i wasnt paying attention either botht o the time the plants have been or your total wattage. 
Like i said, i like the set up!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Allright guys i have a few questions to ask you.

Now first of all the 10,000k 50watt T5 bulb arrived today and I'm happy to report that it works great in my fixture.

Here's my question:

The ammonia is currently at 3.0 mg/L, which is toxic. Will this ammonia level affect my plant's health in anyway? The glosso is doing great, however the Blyxa is looking a little iffy . . .

To make things more complicated I have been using Zeolite (removes ammonia) and BioChemZorb (aka activated carbon, which I will be removing tonight for the sake of my fert regimen) in my filter. I also dosed 5ml of Seachem Prime on the say of planting. 

Will the zeolite affect my ferts?

Should I remove the Zeolite & Biochemzorb and resort to 3x 50% weekly water changes using RO water?

I would appreciate the help ASAP.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Bumb, can anyone answer my questions?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Your tank is extremely young. It has not cycled. Keep things as they are, just do a couple of small water changes each week. Dont start dumping chemicals and switching out filter media trying to fight it, you will only prolong it. ADA Aquasoil is known to leech some ammonia initially upon introduction into an aquarium, then it goes away shortly. For you this is a good thing because it will actually help you cycle the tank. You want some ammonia in there in the beginning because the good bacteria actually consume it and spread. Once the bacteria grabs a good foot hold the ammonia will drop.

Bet patient. 

Do you have any inhabitants in there? Doesn't look like it.... Put a dwarf gourami in there for the time being. They are very hardy. He will help the cycling as well by adding some poop. You can always remove him and take him back to the LFS. Or maybe you will grow attached to it.... :redface:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Yes! Wood wins! Thank you for giving me some feedback.

Yep, theres no inhabitants in there right now, but my concern was if the ammonia will damage any of my plants. . . 

I think I will replace the Zeolite and Biochemzorb with some Seachem Matrix, get some biological filtration started.

Thanks!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Also. . . I'll look around for a dwarf gourami. =]


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I may be wrong but I don't think ammonia will hurt your plants. People use ammonia to do a "fishless cycle".


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

amonnia is used readily by plants, and i'm pretty sure it's their favorite form of nitrate. Amonnia, however, is not readily used by fish and will kill your dwarf gouramie at that level.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

*02/11/2007*


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

looks like you need more light to keep those glosso down. LOOKS GOOD though!!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you still running 130w over this tank? If you are I would replant the glosso individually instead of the clumps you have. 

The blyxa japonica will melt but with good light,co2 and ferts it would come back 10x better than before! Mine always melted when going into a new tank but this last time was with AS and now it grows really low and lush!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm tired of answering the same questions, please read the thread, I have stated my current lighting situation several times.

The glosso is growing horizontal as well as vertical, too.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Actually, your right, I have not clearly stated my current equipment very well:

AGA 50 Gallon Aquarium
9 Liters Powersand Medium Special
30 Liters Amazonian Aquasoil
130w 10,000k PC
50w 10,000k T5
28w 6,700k T5
Rhinox 5000
Rena Xp2 Filstar
ETH Hydor Inline Heater 300w


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

the glosso is sending out runners . . .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah you weren't really clear about what was going on with the tank and the sig. says 65w.

maybe trim the taller glosso and replant them?


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

ya with alittle over 4 watts per gallon the glosso should grow good in there.
the tanks still young so just hang in there till the tank ages/cycles alittle.
it looks like a well thought out setup.
i wouldnt trim the glosso like he said till the tanks older just let the glosso
make a nice mat before trimming it down.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

nice tank, the rocks are well cool
i think anglefish definately in there, reminds me of that sweet angel fish grassland one of amanos!


----------



## Emilie H (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that this is going to be _beautiful_! :icon_mrgr Great look!


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah it looks amazing love the set up. Given me some good Ideas. Just need more time then I can slowly plant my big discus tank.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks you guys!

The tank is only 8 days old, and I won't be trimming ANYTHING until the 14 day mark. I will then trim off upper portions of the taller glosso strands and propagate them around. The reason it looks like its primarily growing vertical is because these plants were in the 4-5" range when i got them . . . the substrate bed is fairly deep. I want their roots to have a chance to grow before I fuss with them.

As far as stocking condtions go, I'm thinking heavily on angel fish, or if I feel brave, my first small school of discus.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I wouldn't go discus. They like it a bit bigger. Try Congo tetras, gorgeous fish, maybe rainbows?

BTW, tank is looking awesome. You've done well.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm not one to spend big bucks on fish . . . although I would make the exception for discus, but it looks as if that's not an option at this point . . oh well.

_Maybe_ rainbows . . . how do you guys think Rummy's would look in there?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

how about like 30 micro rasboras? ooooo! galaxies- get those!
and then some pygmy cories and lots o shrimps! muhuhahaha!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Here's an updated. I trimmed and replanted the glosso, take a look:










Blyxa is bouncing back after severe melting:


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awsome job!
glosso looks better everytime!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Note: The half-planted blyxa in the 2nd photo has now been completely planted properly. 

I need to work on getting higher resolution photo's, and just their quality to begin with. I've been messing with my F-stop and shutter speed to find the ideal settings for photographing my tank.

I wonder who ranked my thread a "terrible" . . .?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice looking blyxa!
Mine melted too, but's coming back.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Nightshop said:


> I wonder who ranked my thread a "terrible" . . .?



Some jerk. 

Anyway, I'm loving the tank right now. Any conclusions on fish yet? I'm still pushing Congo tetras, I can't help it.


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

i like the idea of rummys in there.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I've been contemplating a lot on the fish.

I really really really _really_ want to find a way to make a small school of Discus to work . . . but I understand that that's a whole other ball game.

Congo tetra's are rare around here, but I'd deffinately consider them.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Sidenote: some GSA is showing up on some of the older glosso leaves . . . I'm going to up the C02 and start dosing to recommended ammount of Step 1 and LIGHTS. I also introduced three ottos today, they're doing fine.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

looking good sasuke, how much the rocks cost you?? did you buy it at AF?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

The rocks are from Dolphin Pet Villiage in Campbell, they were pretty cheap. $1.99 a pound I think. They are "bowl rock" The smaller ones I made by breaking the larger ones, haha.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> The rocks are from Dolphin Pet Villiage in Campbell, they were pretty cheap. $1.99 a pound I think. They are "bowl rock" The smaller ones I made by breaking the larger ones, haha.


I love that rock! lol, I was just about to ask where you got it to. :icon_roll


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Nite Vizhun (Mar 11, 2007)

That looks fantastic. The rocks look even better now that the plants are starting to fill in. 

Are you any closer to a decision on inhabitants?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful, your hardscape is really coming alive! I love how serene this feels.

I think a school of small, yet bright schooling fish would really be a nice kick of color and dimension to the very open area on the left of the tank. Rummies go well with anything


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it me or does the left side look really dim? 

Starting to get some good growth in there though!


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*



eklikewhoa said:


> Is it me or does the left side look really dim?
> 
> Starting to get some good growth in there though!


Yes it does seem to be dimer.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

The left side appears dimmer due to the surface film . . . no joke it's playing havoc on the tank.

Before I add inhabitants I will be working on ridding it of thread algae and perfecting the plant growth/lighting times/ fert regimen. I also SHOULD be buying some amanos tomorrow . . .

Thanks for all the positive feedback =]


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

have you thought about putting a small powerhead? creating slight surface movement will be enough to keep that surface film away.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

The thing is, the output of the Xp2 "pushes" all of the film to the left side . . . I might try a surface extractor, or as you sugguested, a small powerhead.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

marineland makes a really small submersible powerhead for really cheap. i have one in my tank.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Really nice Nightshop. I'm jonesing for that rock, myself. I like the terracing and plantings around the rocks and the nighttime feel of the tank with the darker substrate and volcanic rock. 

On those surface films, ugh, They are a pain. I think a little powerhead which you could easily remove at times might be better than an extractor. I have a few retired extractors including an Eheim which worked well but was especially hard to re-prime. Since going auto water change which sprays the top for an hour I no longer need them, but I do remember what a pain they were to plumb correctly and they look ugly. 

At least with a powerhead on some suction cups you could easily yank it out whenever things stay clear and it would be less noticeable. Anyhow, I like where this tank is going.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Really nice Nightshop. I'm jonesing for that rock, myself. I like the terracing and plantings around the rocks and the nighttime feel of the tank with the darker substrate and volcanic rock.
> 
> On those surface films, ugh, They are a pain. I think a little powerhead which you could easily remove at times might be better than an extractor. I have a few retired extractors including an Eheim which worked well but was especially hard to re-prime. Since going auto water change which sprays the top for an hour I no longer need them, but I do remember what a pain they were to plumb correctly and they look ugly.
> 
> At least with a powerhead on some suction cups you could easily yank it out whenever things stay clear and it would be less noticeable. Anyhow, I like where this tank is going.


Thanks a bunch, B!

I spent several weeks contemplating various rock formations . . . upon being inspired by ADA 2006 catelog, I chose this one. Over all I set this scape up at my leaisure, no rush. Although in the log run I would not of used Powersand, and idealy, would of began using Green Gain from day one.

I'll have to check out some of the smaller Aquaclear Powerheads, I've always been a fan of their models.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice Tank Im new to the forum, my 1st post LOL. My advice on fish is to save up and go with the discus do it now before you put anything else trust me youll regret it if you dont. add rummys and cardinals and that is it. BTW I also have the crlf t5's were did you purchase the bulbs? Ill be posting pics of my 100g planted discus tank but im battleling hair algae so im too emberaced to post pics at this moment.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

the tank is going good :icon_smil nice job!!!!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

*Update: 08-07-07*

Here's a well deserved update:










No more glosso, only stems and blyxa on the left hand side. Right side can get a bit out of control and I have to propagate the blyxa bi-weekly. Ordered a surface skimmer and 250ml Flourish Excel to try and take out some BBA on the Anubis.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, if you need to unload some blyxa, i'll take some off your hands.....


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Different view:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Holy smokes, that Cyperus helferi I sent you is actually doing really well in that tank! Kudos!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sweet looking. helferi looks awesome and very healthy.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Better picture, added some manzanita branches, I kind of like the look of them.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 19, 2007)

not trying to be rude or anything, but when i saw the 3-16 update i was really looking forward to the one here. when i saw the picture i was sorely disapointed. i think that the glosso would have been beauitful if you had let it grow in.

good job, anyway. looks great. better than i could ever do


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Glosso never really worked out, couldn't get it to grow horizontally very well. Any suggestions concerning a foreground are welcome.


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

On the contrary, I wasn't a big fan of the glosso in this tank. I love the grassy feel of the scape. Especially the Cyperus Helferi in the back. Love the manzanita in the tank too. 

Honestly, I'd love to see whatever plant it is on the left side (is it bylxa?) spread out more.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Just some pictures of the fish:


----------



## MikeyP (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey man, NICE job, looks really nice...

how much and what type of lighting are you using???







LOL JUST MESSING WITH YOU MAN, I read the whole thread....Keep up the good work man...:tongue::hihi:





.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I have the exact same lighting on my 55, the 130W Coralife compact fluorescent plus the Coralife T5. My T5 has the original 26W bulbs in it, and I looked at bulbs in the 50W range but didn't think they would work, as they were high output. Is the 50W working well in your fixture? If so, I may need to get some of those, but I thought the thing would have to be overdriven to power those (?)

Beautiful tank, BTW


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

If they are 50w and you put them in coralife's fixture, they will out put 26w.

It's all in the ballasts.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nightshop said:


> Glosso never really worked out, couldn't get it to grow horizontally very well. Any suggestions concerning a foreground are welcome.


Lovely tank, your angels are beautiful! Foreground - have you tried Marsilea? In one of my tanks I noticed that Pellia grew to a good looking lawn... haven't seen much of these around. Might be a bit too dark for your tank though.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

dufus said:


> If they are 50w and you put them in coralife's fixture, they will out put 26w.
> 
> It's all in the ballasts.


Thank you for the insight  (BTW, I miss Steve Irwin too).


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> I have the exact same lighting on my 55, the 130W Coralife compact fluorescent plus the Coralife T5. My T5 has the original 26W bulbs in it, and I looked at bulbs in the 50W range but didn't think they would work, as they were high output. Is the 50W working well in your fixture? If so, I may need to get some of those, but I thought the thing would have to be overdriven to power those (?)
> 
> Beautiful tank, BTW


I believe I have the standard 26w 6700k and a 50w 10,000k bulbs in there. Both bulbs seem to be working efficiently with each other. These T5's are used in combination with my 130w Coralife 10,000k fixture. All this is ran for 6 hours a day with C02 on an hour prior to the lighting.

I recently invested in a surface skimmer, and since then I have noticed increased reddness in all my blyxa and aromatica. I also have been dosing 10ml of excel 3x a week to kill of some BBA on the Cyoerus Helferi and Anubis.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Nightshop said:


> I believe I have the standard 26w 6700k and a 50w 10,000k bulbs in there. Both bulbs seem to be working efficiently with each other. These T5's are used in combination with my 130w Coralife 10,000k fixture. All this is ran for 6 hours a day with C02 on an hour prior to the lighting.
> 
> I recently invested in a surface skimmer, and since then I have noticed increased reddness in all my blyxa and aromatica. I also have been dosing 10ml of excel 3x a week to kill of some BBA on the Cyoerus Helferi and Anubis.


Thank you for the info. Your tank is really thriving!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Wasserpest said:


> Lovely tank, your angels are beautiful! Foreground - have you tried Marsilea? In one of my tanks I noticed that Pellia grew to a good looking lawn... haven't seen much of these around. Might be a bit too dark for your tank though.


Wasserpest- Thank you very much for the kind words! _Marsilea Minuta_ sounds like quite an awesome plant from what I have gathered on this forum, although I have never really seen what it looks like as an established foreground cover. I'll definitely see about getting some when money permits. :hihi:


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Tank looks great!



Nightshop said:


> I also have been dosing 10ml of excel 3x a week to kill of some BBA on the Cyoerus Helferi and Anubis.


Both of those plants will stand up to your standard 20:1 bleach dip quite well, if you want to be done with (that particular) BBA once and for all! I would try to avoid completely submerging the roots of the Cyperus.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> Tank looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of those plants will stand up to your standard 20:1 bleach dip quite well, if you want to be done with (that particular) BBA once and for all! I would try to avoid completely submerging the roots of the Cyperus.


I was for the most part skeptical about Excel treating the BBA, at first I spot treated for a day or two, and then i just began dosing 10ml every other day. Now, about a week and a half later, the tank is almost BBA free. Hopefully this tank is past all of it's algae stages now. :icon_smil


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

*Update: 10/11/07*



















Plants are filling in, small outbreak of GSA on some Cyperus leaves but I'm countering it with increased C02 and a short lighting period.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

The tank is looking good. Filling in nicely. Is that Brandon and the boys on the wall there?


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I like your how the plants in your tank are growing. How's the cyperus growing for you? I've had problems in the past with algae taking it over.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

*mpodolan*: Yep, that would be them. I'm a pretty big Incubus fan. =]

*PasD*: The cyperus has very recently bagan to grow much more rapidly than it did so since initial set-up of the tank. Despite the increased growth there is still GSA forming on the Cyperus, and several outer leaves of the anubis. Fortunately the cyperus covers the micro sword and the anubis enough to prevent excessive GSA but still grow steadily.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow its been a while since I seen this thread. Great progress. Its very calming


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice thread, great tank. :thumbsup:

How about some elatine triandra in the foreground? Would really brighten the tank up and is a good alternative to something darker like marsilea, and it won't have you waiting for results.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

jaidexl said:


> Nice thread, great tank. :thumbsup:
> 
> How about some elatine triandra in the foreground? Would really brighten the tank up and is a good alternative to something darker like marsilea, and it won't have you waiting for results.


Agreed, this tank is very nice and I can't wait to see where this is going...subscribed.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

need........ update......ahhhh


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking good!!!

I understand you took out the glosso, what did you do with it?

And what happened to your pirate map background. That IMO was really cool... better than the black background now. Or is it still there and you just dimmed the lights? 

I'm planning a 55g soon so this was really inspirational.. if you can use that word. More like eye-opening to the possibilities of what you can do with a 55g.

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

yea definately a great tank. very clean looking!


----------



## Nisharific (Mar 23, 2009)

Where did u get those rocks from I want to get similar ones but I am in England


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Nisharific said:


> Where did u get those rocks from I want to get similar ones but I am in England


I'm not sure you will get an answer as this threads been somewhat inactive for well over a year.:confused1:


----------

